# Happy Birthday to me for last Sunday



## johnny

After waiting years to get a birthday wish (and thinking I was not important enough)
I finally read the birthday thread and adjusted my age and fixed my faulty profile.

So since I missed yet another year, I am belating my Birthday to myself. (Happy BD to me)
Please forgive me in advance for this purely selfish act.


----------



## Cymro

Good on you Johnny, your a piece of gold on the Gold Coast! Belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## Berean

G'day, Johnny. Happy belated birthday to you! Hope it was a good one!


----------



## RobertPGH1981

Happy Belated Birthday...


----------



## Edward

johnny said:


> After waiting years to get a birthday wish (and thinking I was not important enough)
> I finally read the birthday thread and adjusted my age and fixed my faulty profile.
> 
> So since I missed yet another year, I am belating my Birthday to myself. (Happy BD to me)



Your birthday probably got lost at the point where the International Date line crosses the equator.


----------



## Gforce9

Happy Birthday, John!


----------



## Parakaleo

Even better to wish you a very happy birthday on a day other than the Sabbath!


----------



## ZackF

Since it's already tomorrow there forgive an even more belated happy birthday wish.


----------



## CJW

Happy Birthday belatedly for this year, and unfashionably early for next!


----------



## Mikey

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy belated birthday, John!


----------

